# All members in the super-folding collective



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2009)

Please check you clients. We are having several different(if only slightly) incorrect user names for the TechPowerup! collective super-folder. The correct user names are *TechPowerup!* or *TechPowerUp! *, as both show under the same user name. *Do not use the following names below:*

*TechPoweru*p!_*
*TechPowerup_*


----------

